# College In-Floor Heating



## Firestone (Mar 2, 2010)

Some pics we took today of our radiant in-floor piping we installed for a Leed Platinum College.


----------



## Firestone (Mar 2, 2010)

couple more pics.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

How much tube?


----------



## Firestone (Mar 2, 2010)

roughly 40,000 feet, there will be an upper-floor as well with the same , also the walls going up will be piped with radiant tubing as well. this is a radiant heating and cooling system.


----------



## TheSkinnyGuy (Sep 15, 2009)

The gift that keeps on giving...


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Better you than me.


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

My back hurts just looking at it:laughing:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

How do you keep condensation under control when in cooling mode?


----------



## Firestone (Mar 2, 2010)

Where this is being used it is a very dry climate , but to add to that we have temperature sensors, the water temperature is then controlled to make sure the pipe does not get below dew point.


----------



## Scott K (Oct 12, 2008)

You also have humidistats in the building as well. I've been involved in a few leed platinum projects.


----------



## Firestone (Mar 2, 2010)

Yeah this one is going to have to meet Living Building Challenge requirements, if it does it will be the first building in North America. It's very difficult though as you must source all material within 5000km's and good luck getting valves and black steel pipe in north american without paying a good hefty premium.


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

plumbpro said:


> My back hurts just looking at it:laughing:


 No kidding. We use to use tie straps and now have a Malco stapler. Staple the hose right to the styro foam, then the steel guys lay out there rebar. Vapor barrier is usually under the styro foam as well.


----------



## Scott K (Oct 12, 2008)

Too bad you guys aren't using Aquatherm. It is literally the greenest pipe on earth (no pun intended).


----------



## Firestone (Mar 2, 2010)

Scott , we would've liked to use Aquatherm but unfortunately it's manufactured in Germany and they wouldn't allow product that is not from North America on this project unless it was a renewable energy source ( Solar , Geothermal )


----------



## copperhead (Dec 26, 2009)

I'd hate to be the guys pouring the cement on that job:sad:. I'am sure they abused it.


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

Great looking job. Is it possible to use radiant cooling in a residential setting? or would it just cost too much?


----------



## Firestone (Mar 2, 2010)

it's very possible to use in residential , would work best with ceiling fans.

concrete work was done by pcl , and they worked really well around our pipe.


----------

